# Double Whiz



## militarymonark (Oct 16, 2019)

Anyone have good quality photos of the Double Whiz?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 16, 2019)

this one?

https://thekneeslider.com/doublewhiz-twin-engine-whizzer-motorized-bicycle/


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 16, 2019)

or this one?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 16, 2019)

there are several tandem whizzers on google


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 17, 2019)

I'll take one of each.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 21, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> this one?
> 
> https://thekneeslider.com/doublewhiz-twin-engine-whizzer-motorized-bicycle/
> 
> ...



Says Double Mint on tank.


----------

